# Canon 6D built in HDR



## grafxman (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried Canon's built in HDR feature in any of their 6D cameras? I'm wondering how good it is. I would think that a tripod and remote control would be necessary. Does it do as good a job as some software apps?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 16, 2013)

Not sure about that camera, but a friend of mine has a 5DmkIII and said that the built-in HDR wasn't too bad.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 16, 2013)

How does it work? Does it combine images, in camera, into a single image?


----------



## Cannoneer (Apr 16, 2013)

I have it in my t4i. Its not too bad. Need a tripod and takes 3 shots and combines em ib camera and leaves one single image at the end its a perfectly exposed realistic looking hdr. If ur looking for a burned out hdr type image ull be disapointed


----------



## grafxman (Apr 16, 2013)

Cannoneer said:


> I have it in my t4i. Its not too bad. Need a tripod and takes 3 shots and combines em ib camera and leaves one single image at the end its a perfectly exposed realistic looking hdr. If ur looking for a burned out hdr type image ull be disapointed



Does it match the images if you don't use a tripod?


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes it auto-aligns images, and it actually does a decent job. But if the images are too far off there will be some terrible ghosting that will appear almost like motion blur.

But be aware that, unlike the 5DIII which gives you the original files as well as a RAW HDR file, the 6D converts all in-camera HDRs to JPEG.


----------



## grafxman (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the info rexbobcat.


----------

